# Gobs of fun on the Boulder



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... Not much to say about it. Woke up opening morning, walked 100 yards from the trailer, picked a bird and shot it![attachment=3:zyqlnzq1]turkey (4).jpg[/attachment:zyqlnzq1]Peterson... do I get brownie points for the UWN sticker being in the picture? :wink:

My buddies daughter had a heck of a time though. After waking up to 4 inches of snow, hiking 8 miles, missing one Gobbler, having 2 Toms walk by while she is trying to go potty in the woods, she gets her first Tom back at camp right off the road!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Forgot to mention... Thanks to all who shared advice on tactics, gear, and location (Moose Hollow in particular).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice toms there. congrats to you and her.


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

That was a great hunt. Kind of strange to wait 6 years for a tag and have it be over in 10 minutes. 

Kenzie and I had a lot of fun and are glad you talked us in to braving the snow the first day (even with the 45 minute delay stuck in the snow bank)! Great pictures and memories. Now if only her big sister can get lucky with her tag in May!


----------



## bullseye (Jan 29, 2009)

man those are some beautiful birds u two got there and the smile on that youngans face is what it is all about.cant wait to get my son out there he has a 3rd season southern tag and is really excited.we were thinking of hitting the boulders also but i have never been there.been asking around but cant get much info on where to start fr turkeys.would u be willing to give me some info on the area u were hunting in?any info would be appreciated.feel free to pm me if u would like.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

elksign said:


> Now if only her big sister can get lucky with her tag in May!


We will find them... :wink:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like you had a blast those will be some great memories you will never forget.

Glad to of helped out.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice !! 

Congrats to you guys !!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! What a short hunt!
Thats great though. Its not too often that happens. You'll have to let us know how it tastes too


----------

